# Truma Water Heater cutting out.



## Liracto (Jun 25, 2015)

Hi, we are having problems with our Truma water heater, when we flick the switch to ignite it, the Green light comes on for a few seconds, then it sounds like a space heater firing up and then cuts out, Red light comes on and no hot water, we have tried to start up again, some times it stays on for a few minutes, but most times just on then off, when it does stay on for a short while you can feel heat from the outside vent, so gas seems ok, any ideas just had 3 weeks in France without hot water, our 1993 Burstner was imported from Germany so all the Manuals are in German, :crying::crying:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

To save getting the complete wrong advice, can you tell us the model of the Truma.Silly question, but this is my forte, have you taken any cover off the external vent.

cabby


----------



## Liracto (Jun 25, 2015)

Hi, I have had a look at all the info on the boiler, it's all in German but I think Fabr Nr B100 - 146221, is the model, it also says Boiler type BO, it's 10 ltr, and is 1991 model, hope this is helpful, thanks, haven't taken any cover off external vent, Tanya.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Is there a cover on the external vent. This would cause the problem.

cabby


----------



## Liracto (Jun 25, 2015)

Hi, there is no cover on the external vent, we have had the Motorhome for over 10 years, it's the first time it's happend.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

If you've never had a vent cover on it for 10 years then there could be a build up of foreign matter in the vent, check both sides (inlet and exhaust) for foreign bodies (insects etc).
If the vent is clear then it's probably a failure somewhere in the flame failure sensor system or dirty/blocked burner, in either case you need professional assistance.
When was it last serviced - it is 25 years old after all?


----------



## Liracto (Jun 25, 2015)

Hi, it does have a vent of sorts but it's more like a plastic grill, no mesh like the fridge vents, could we use an air line from the outside to try and remove any debris, or would it better to remove the water tank to access the burner from the inside.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Can you post a photo of the outside vent.Of the boiler as well if poss.
sounds like the same boiler that kev_liz have in their current van.

cabby


----------



## Liracto (Jun 25, 2015)

cabby said:


> Can you post a photo of the outside vent.Of the boiler as well if poss.
> sounds like the same boiler that kev_liz have in their current van.
> 
> cabby


I have attached the photos of the outside boiler vent. Thanks


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well that rules out the silly bit. Now I have to say that it sounds as if you need a proper gas man to service and check out the boiler for you.


cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Usually with Truma the red light can indicate low gas or volts, you will have checked the gas, but see if there is a loose connection affecting the volts anywhere before getting anyone in, you also should have a cover for the flue when not in use, it's too prevent water getting in and causing corrosion, good heater crap design, mine *looks like this* one

Is *this* your boiler?


----------



## chrisdougie (Apr 1, 2009)

*truma water heater*

hi
i had the same problem a few weeks ago after going over a bit off rough ground in the highlands -thought it might have been the midges -my son checked the fuses all ok-took off pcb board and put it back. 
took it to a local service engineer, who then had a look at the pcb board and one off the connecting pins was bent -he straightened it out put it back and it seems to be working.. i would do as advised and check the connections - i think ours may have come loose over the rough ground.(same could probably happen going over speed bumps) I would check your battery condition as well, as previously stated low volts can cause this to happen..
ours had a fuse below the cover where the electrical connections attach -we checked that as well, and found it ok. There should be another fuse at your fuse panel box ours was 10amp i think. again you can check this even by swapping over another one that works.
i have tried ours the last 2 weeks and it was working every night-hope it stays ok as we are off to Spain tonight..
sorry i can't be more help

chrisdougie 
best off luck


----------



## chrisdougie (Apr 1, 2009)

*water heater*

hi again 
other things i was told it could be is flame recognition probe-blocked burner -ignitor-pcb board
try www.trumauk.com or [email protected] phone number could be 01283 586020
cheers
again 
chrisdougie


----------

